# Combo buck license



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I am asking this question for my nextdoor neighbor. He was asking me and I told him I would bring it up here. His situation is: He archery hunts on state land. He didn't apply for an antlerless deer license because he thought they would be over the counter or leftover later on (which in his area, they were not). However, being that he is archery hunting, can he tag a doe with his combo tag? His question is- can he shoot a doe and tag it with his RESTRICTED combo tag, and then still have his other Regualar combo tag available for any buck, or is the doe required to go on the regular combo tag? I will pass any information along to him. Thanks!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

You can use either tag for an antlerless deer during the archery season. So to answer your exact question, YES.

It says this in the small print on the tags.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, he can take an antlerless deer, with a bow, during bow season with his restricted combo license and save his regular license. He can take another antlerless deer with his regular license with a bow during bow season or the appropriate buck of course.

If he chooses to use one of the licenses during firearm or muzzleloading seasons then it must be an appropriate buck for the appropriate tag.


----------

